# Strafe wegen Angelverbot in der Lübecker Bucht



## Astarod (19. Mai 2011)

Moin ich habe eine Anzeige bekommen,weil ich unwissend meine Angel in der  Lübecker Angelverbotszone auswarf.(Vor Travemünde etwa 200 Meter hinter den Tonnen)

Hat da einer Erfahrung?

Gruß
Asta


----------



## omnimc (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Strafe wegen Angelverbot in der Lübecker Bucht*

Unwissenheit schützt vor Straftaten nicht.
Du mußt schon den Beipackzettel lesen ,und auf Schilder achten.
Was willst du jetzt wissen ?was Du bezahlen mußt?


----------



## Astarod (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Strafe wegen Angelverbot in der Lübecker Bucht*

ich habe mich vorher informiert,auf der Lübecker Seite konnte ich nichts finden.Und ja mich würde Interessieren was mich jetzt der Spass kostet.Und mal Ehrlich wenn man liest,das der Jahresfischereischein für die Ostsee reicht,Wer schaut sich dann die einzelnen Städte dann noch mal an und guckt ob es dort mitten im Meer ein Angelverbot gibt?


----------



## omnimc (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Strafe wegen Angelverbot in der Lübecker Bucht*

ganz ehrlich ich habe hier zwar nur ein fluß die karte gibt ca 106 km frei mit einschrängungen und die mußt du beachten so ist das. und wenn tonnen als markierung da sind haben die immer was zu bedeuten. guck doch mal bei google ob du da was zu thema bußgeld findest.


----------



## LOCHI (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Strafe wegen Angelverbot in der Lübecker Bucht*

Kopf und Arsch bleibt dran! So schlimm wird es nicht werden zumal wenn du ersttäter bist. Mit etwas glück wird es fallen gelassen es sei denn du bist ein böser bub.
Die sollen sich mal lieber um richtige Straftäter kümmern!
mfg


----------



## Astarod (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Strafe wegen Angelverbot in der Lübecker Bucht*

An meinen Hausgewässern kenne ich mich auch aus,aber wenn du auf die Ostsee fährst,kannst du in SH überall mit nur einem Fischereischein angeln.Man guckt vorher nach Infomaterial und fährt zum fischen.Der Polizist sagte das es uraltes Lübecker Fischereigesetz ist,ich so na super das steht ja überall im Netz,und nix kam von den Polizisten zurück.
Es war an dem Tag was los in der Bucht weil ein Segler Geburtstag hatte und da mußte die Polizei ja zeigen was man kann.In 30 Minuten bin ich 2 mal auf meinen Führerschein angesprochen worden,und sonst sieht man die Polizei Jahrelang nicht.Ich will nicht rumheulen und bezahlen werde ich es sicher,aber sowas müßte zb mit Schildern gekennzeichnet sein und nicht irgendwo in einer verstaubten Lübecker Schatztruhe.


----------



## Baitcaster (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Strafe wegen Angelverbot in der Lübecker Bucht*

schau mal hier http://www.angeln-in-luebeck.de/angelgewaesser/brodtener-ufer.php


----------



## Astarod (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Strafe wegen Angelverbot in der Lübecker Bucht*

Hinterher ist man immer schlauer:g


----------



## Baitcaster (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Strafe wegen Angelverbot in der Lübecker Bucht*

Wenn du GPS im Boot hast, dann dürfte mit den Daten in Zukunft nichts mehr schief gehen!
Leider kann ich dir nichts über die Strafe erzählen, die dich erwartet. ;+
Habe zwar schon das eine oder andere Mal ähnliche Geschichten gehört, aber nie wie sie ausgegangen sind!


----------



## Ködervorkoster (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Strafe wegen Angelverbot in der Lübecker Bucht*



Astarod schrieb:


> ...uraltes Lübecker Fischereigesetz... in einer verstaubten Lübecker Schatztruhe....


 
Ich glaube da gilt dann auch nur das berüchtigte "alte Lübecker See-Recht"...:   Erst "Kielholen" und dann die "siebenschwänzige Katze" !!! 

Wikipedia:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kielholen 
_http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peitsche _

_Also vorsicht...!    :q  :q  :q_


----------



## omnimc (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Strafe wegen Angelverbot in der Lübecker Bucht*



Ködervorkoster schrieb:


> Ich glaube da gilt dann auch nur das berüchtigte "alte Lübecker See-Recht"...: Erst "Kielholen" und dann die "siebenschwänzige Katze" !!!
> 
> Wikipedia:
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kielholen
> ...


 

man man, der arme kann jetzt scheinbar schon nicht schlafen.


----------



## Baitcaster (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Strafe wegen Angelverbot in der Lübecker Bucht*

Hier in Lübeck wird man für 1 Monat auf die Ansteuertonne/Travemünde verbannt mit Brot und Wasser..
Als Hinweis für weitere Seeräuber, die die Hansestadt Lübeck einnehmen wollen


----------



## scripophix (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Strafe wegen Angelverbot in der Lübecker Bucht*

Willkommen in der Statistik...



> Hafenkapitän Kempin wusste von nur wenigen Verstößen gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen zu berichten, nämlich 19. Die meisten davon betreffen das Angeln im Bereich des Brodtener Ufers, insbesondere das Einfahren mit Booten in die nicht erlaubten Bereiche...



Es gibt in der Ostsee übrigens noch weitere Verbotszonen - also bitte nicht nur auf das Lübecker Fischereirecht schimpfen (das tun wir schon genug...).


----------



## gluefix (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Strafe wegen Angelverbot in der Lübecker Bucht*

Sauerei was es in Deutschland auf der Ostsee alles für Einschränkungen gibt. Das ist meine Meinung und wenn man sich so bei den anderen Ostseestaaten umsieht sind wir wohl der Gipfel des Absurden #d.


----------



## omnimc (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Strafe wegen Angelverbot in der Lübecker Bucht*

man hat der Te ein glück steinigen ist zum glück verboten.
rädern auch.


----------



## Dxlfxn (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Strafe wegen Angelverbot in der Lübecker Bucht*

Nee Glühfix,
nur weil du die Beschränkungen in den anderne Ländern nicht kennst, heißt das nicht, das es sie nicht gibt. Gibbet so einiges....
Bei uns ist das doch garnicht sooo kompliziert. Es ist alles heute zu Googeln oder sonstwie im Netz zu erfahren. Mein Mitleid hält sich da in Grenzen.
Petri


----------



## Fxndlxng (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Strafe wegen Angelverbot in der Lübecker Bucht*

|good:

kann ich nur unterschreiben. Zumal dieses Sperrgebiet hier alle Nase land Erwähnung findet.

Grüße!


----------



## raubangler (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Strafe wegen Angelverbot in der Lübecker Bucht*

Wie seid Ihr eigentlich drauf?
Ich habe immer Mitleid, wenn es Angler trifft...


----------



## Klaus S. (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Strafe wegen Angelverbot in der Lübecker Bucht*



Astarod schrieb:


> Ich will nicht rumheulen und bezahlen werde ich es sicher,aber sowas müßte zb mit Schildern gekennzeichnet sein und nicht irgendwo in einer verstaubten Lübecker Schatztruhe.



Soweit kommt das noch das die Ostsee nun mit Verbotsschildern zugepflastert wird. 
Man sollte sich *vor* der Ausfahrt über das Seegebiet informieren in dem man angeln will. Wenn ich an der Küste von MacPom angeln will weiß ich auch das es nur mit Extra-Eintrittskarte geht und von daher fahr ich dort nicht hin. Es gibt hier bei uns an der Förde auch so manche Angelverbotsstrecken oder Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkungen aber die sind in den Seekarten eingetragen. 
Aufn Wasser ist es eben anders als auf den Land (Verbotsschilder) und das ist auch gut so... #6


----------



## Fxndlxng (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Strafe wegen Angelverbot in der Lübecker Bucht*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Man sollte sich *vor* der Ausfahrt über das Seegebiet informieren  #6



Nein, man *muss* es sogar! 

Grüße!


----------



## raubangler (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Strafe wegen Angelverbot in der Lübecker Bucht*

Nachdem nun auf 2 Seiten festgestellt wurde, wie bloed der TE war und ist, hier was zum Thema:

_§18
......
Das Recht der Stadtfischer / Stadtfischerinnen, Schadenersatzansprüche  gegenüber anderen Personen geltend zu machen, wenn diese in  ihr Fischereiausübungsrecht eingreifen (z.B. durch unberechtigtes  Fischen oder durch Eingriffe in die Gewässer mittels Einbauten) bleibt  unberührt.
_
Also geht es hier um Schadensersatzansprueche.
Hast Du einen Fisch geangelt, muessen die Dir ihren Schaden erst einmal vorrechnen.....


----------



## gluefix (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Strafe wegen Angelverbot in der Lübecker Bucht*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Nee Glühfix,
> nur weil du die Beschränkungen in den anderne Ländern nicht kennst, heißt das nicht, das es sie nicht gibt. Gibbet so einiges....
> Bei uns ist das doch garnicht sooo kompliziert. Es ist alles heute zu Googeln oder sonstwie im Netz zu erfahren. Mein Mitleid hält sich da in Grenzen.
> Petri


 
Also da könntest du natürlich auch ein wenig mit Recht haben, dennoch ist vieles in anderen Ländern nicht so "verbaut". Also das mit dem Speergebiet vor Travemünde ist nicht so leicht im Netz zu finden. Ich selber weiß es auch nur von der WaPo. Die haben auf DIN A4 kopierte Seekarten wo der Bereich schön eingezeichnet ist. Man kann sie sich auf dem Revier in Travemünde abholen und bekommt noch weitere wichtige Infos für das Seegebiet.


----------

